# Shopping for a new camera



## phipps68 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am a new member to this site! I am looking to purchase a new camera. When I say new I mean new to me.
I have been researching camera reviews and other magazines with camera reviews. I have been using Canon cameras mostly for the last 10 years . I am comfortable with the user interface as far as navigating through menus and such.... my question and what I need help with is deciding which camera to select. I have the chance to buy a EOS40D and it comes with a 28-135 and a 28-210 as well as other goodies... The man was asking $900.00 and I got him down to $750.00 the other cameras are: Canon EOS Rebel T3i with EF-S 18-55mm 18 MP & EF 75-300mm Brand New -  $750.00 or a  Canon T3i w an 18-55 lens for $800.00 and last a Canon T1i with 28-200mm Lens - $550.... My gut tells me to go with the EOS40D but it only has 10mp. Is that really an issue? I know the 40D is not plastic like the others from what I have read but if I am spending 750.00 I want to make sure i am buying the right camera. I mainly shoot action pics of a motorcycle stunt team, but i also like landscapes, abstract photos, close ups and and other candid shots of my nephews..... any thoughts?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 13, 2011)

Megapixles don't matter.

As far as the 40D, would getting it mean you wouldn't have money to buy a flash?  I would go with whatever kit that's price also allowed me budget enough to get a tripod, a flash, some memory cards, a few books, and some software.  Personally, I would stay clear of the Canon T's altogether, but that's just me.


----------



## phipps68 (Aug 13, 2011)

well I have tripod, mono pod, memory cards etc.....I have a flash....well theres a questions a re flashes specific to the camera that you use or are they universal? as for the 40d The man said it takes professional quality photos.... and the T3's and 1's well i see them at wal mart and target....I guess my concern is that it;s an older model. should I wait and try and get a 50 or 60d ? with the 2 lenses and the extras i think its a good deal....while searching on Craigslist i see all these people selling cameras that list the amount of shutter counts and I asked him and he said that he didint know how to look it up.... is the shutter count that important? I am guessing it is similar to miles on a car?


----------



## PJL (Aug 14, 2011)

There's an app you can download to get the shutter count off of Canon cameras.  And yes, it's sort of like miles on a car; cameras are usually rated for average shutter life, which on a prosumer camera is usually around 100,000 clicks.

I got a Canon 40D about 6 months ago and don't regret it at all.  Megapixels don't really matter unless you do heavy cropping or want to do poster-size prints anyway.  Fair warning, though, the 40D uses a compact flash (CF) card, not a smaller SD card.  Personally, I enjoy the physical size and weight of the 40D over the Rebel-line DSLRs, as well as the more intuitive controls that make them easier to use, IMO.

As far as flashes go, any Canon EX series flash will work on any Canon EOS camera.  There are also third-party flashes that are specifically made to be compatible with Canon cameras.


----------

